# Anybody here about the abuse case conserning Sharon Jeffco on judge judy?**PICTURES**



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, I saw it. I'm with Judge Judy on this one. How could she stand there and watch the "trainer" tie her horse's head down and not step in? A bad trainer is one thing. An idiot owner who lets it happen to their horse right in front of them is another.

That tongue does seem to tell a different story than what was presented. No way did all that damage happen in one training session. The previous damage alone screams hackamore. Why was this woman even entertaining the idea of using a bit and why didn't the "trainer" see the tongue and say, "gee this horse isn't really a good bit candidate". 

They are both morons and should not own horses. Makes me sick.


----------



## Kimmylikestojump (Dec 20, 2011)

Did you miss the part at the end where the trainer said that the horse was ridden in a show 10 days after this 'incident'. I find that to be pretty telling about where the owners concerns lie.


----------



## Baylen Jaxs (Jun 25, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Yeah, I saw it. I'm with Judge Judy on this one. How could she stand there and watch the "trainer" tie her horse's head down and not step in? A bad trainer is one thing. An idiot owner who lets it happen to their horse right in front of them is another.
> 
> That tongue does seem to tell a different story than what was presented. No way did all that damage happen in one training session. The previous damage alone screams hackamore. Why was this woman even entertaining the idea of using a bit and why didn't the "trainer" see the tongue and say, "gee this horse isn't really a good bit candidate".
> 
> They are both morons and should not own horses. Makes me sick.


 Totally agree. If it would have been me. The whip would have been leaving welts on that trainer OR who knows she could have been smart and called the cops right then and there.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes. Both these woman give horse people a really bad name.


----------



## Baylen Jaxs (Jun 25, 2011)

Kimmylikestojump said:


> Did you miss the part at the end where the trainer said that the horse was ridden in a show 10 days after this 'incident'. I find that to be pretty telling about where the owners concerns lie.


I did see that and here it too. But how would the trainer know she road 10 days after AND had pictures of it? I think they we're both lying. There both to blame and they both maybe shouldn't be dealing with horses lol.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Awe the poor horse 
it looks very painful 
If I owned a horse and some tried this I would have stepped in and stopped 
it


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That horse had those cuts in her mouth BEFORE she went to the trainer. The owner had to of done that to her own mare and didn't notify the trainer. The trainer didn't check her mouth before putting the bit in her mouth and jumping on. Did you hear where she said the horse must not like this bit and was tossing her head from side to side? She was in pain! And that was BEFORE the lady tied her head down! When she tied the head down, chances are the bit then reopened the previous cuts in the horses mouth causing it to bleed. Which explains why there was no blood in the horses mouth before the "training session" but there was after the "training session"

That owner is whacked and she is nasty trash that shouldn't own animals. Her horse's welfare meant NOTHING to her otherwise she wouldn't have ridden the mare 10 DAYS after this incident. She saw a way to make some money and blame the trainer.

The trainer was wrong in many ways. The owner was wrong in many ways. They are both guilty in my book and the victim is the horse.

The trainer will lose many clients because of this case and people will think twice about taking their horse to her in the future.

The trainer tried to go into detail about the horse and Judge Judy basically told her to shut up or she'll kick them out of her courtroom. So why would she continue to talk and try to plead her care? The owner was already digging herself into a hole. All the trainer had to do was sit back and watch her kill herself with the words that kept coming out of her mouth. LoL.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Baylen Jaxs said:


> I did see that and here it too. But how would the trainer know she road 10 days after AND had pictures of it? I think they we're both lying. There both to blame and they both maybe shouldn't be dealing with horses lol.


Maybe the trainer was at that same show? Photographers are there and it's very easy to purchase a photos.

Also, you CAN provide evidence from photos about when the cuts in the tongue were made. If the photos were taken the day after this incident, there wouldn't be tissue dying off within a matter of 12 hours. It'd all be fresh wounds, but you could see the dead tissue on the horses tongue and infection as well. Which indicates that the horse was injured prior to the said date.


----------



## Baylen Jaxs (Jun 25, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Maybe the trainer was at that same show? Photographers are there and it's very easy to purchase a photos.
> 
> Also, you CAN provide evidence from photos about when the cuts in the tongue were made. If the photos were taken the day after this incident, there wouldn't be tissue dying off within a matter of 12 hours. It'd all be fresh wounds, but you could see the dead tissue on the horses tongue and infection as well. Which indicates that the horse was injured prior to the said date.


Yeah. I find them both at fault. One or both of them are lying. I am not really sure what to believe. All I know is that a horse was harmed in what ever happened and horribly harmed at that. Who ever did should be taken to justice or not allowed to have horses for a long while or any at all forever.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Out of curiosity sake, just what type of bit would cause this much damage, and why on earth would it be necessary to use it on any horse?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe a super thin, twisted wire snaffle?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

As far as the bit used, it never said but I seen a girl holding a bridle that was on Jeffcos side. I couldn't really tell but it looked like a nice bridle bit with a half breed port. If that was the bit she claimed she used I seriously doubt it would of caused that damage. I think it was some sort of snaffle from the looks of the cuts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Yea both should be at fault 
especially the owner who knew about this


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe a rusty snaffle ? I don't know.. they're bad cuts though :/


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*JEEZ!! thats terrible*

I was not aware of ANY bit that caused that type of damage.

I can't believe a bit that causes damage like what appears in those pics is even LEGAL!

Some of my neighbors use those twisted wire snaffles and what looks like a bicycle chain on their horses and they are far from tender with their mouths, even so I have NEVER seen a horse damaged to that extent by those very harsh IMO bits.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

What was the outcome?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

mudpie said:


> What was the outcome?


From what I understood, no one got anything. Jeffco was counter sueing for slander, but she had paid restitution which cancelled her claims. The restitution she paid included the vet fees to the owner through an attorney. Judge didn't want to hear anymore. Horse owner wanted Jeffco to also pay attorney fees and punitive damages...not so much...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

That's sick.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Absolutely horrifying! Ugh. I hate people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Was the horse removed from the owner & trainer? Because the poor guy needs to get out of that situation


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*i'm with you mudpie!*

Thats the problem with judges that don't know a flip about animals judging on thisgs they know nothing about in my opinion.

I think the horse should have been removed from both parties.

the owner for not seeing and or stopping the abuse 
and the trainer for not either 
a. seeing the damage that may or may not have been done before
b. if it happened on their watch for the damage

The poor horse is the loser any way it goes and I'm sorry but taking a horse with horrific injuries like that to a show 10 days later is cruelty if you ask me.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

yeah I mean what rotten luck being stuck with such a person and then having absolutely no choice in the matter. No thumbs to escape.. no way to dye its own fur to avoid being caught. No way to change its identity..


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

This wasn't something fit to be adjudicated in civil court. This was a case ready for criminal prosecution.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That horse should have been taken from the owner and put into a foster home and adopted to someone else. I mean.. the verdict doesn't affect the horse which is sad.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree WildAcre. It's a sad situation all around. 

Pre-existing damage aside, she had to have been snubbed down pretty darn tight and fought like heck to open her tongue like that. In a horse that was already trained and going for a tune-up, that's not the type of behavior one would expect. I'd say she was in pain prior (hence the head tossing and aggravation at the bit to start with) and desperately wanted to get away from that pain and her fight or flight kicked in. 

I think the owner most likely wasn't honest about prior injury and had that been disclosed the whole situation could have been avoided. Big shame on her for hauling that poor mare to a show 10 days later, that mare is surely a saint for tolerating it. 

I rehabbed a mare several years ago that had scars across her tongue from a similar deal where her tongue was all but severed. The owners brought her to me about a year or so afterwards as they couldn't do anything with her mouth (had to be tranq'd to deworm even), let alone put a bit in her mouth. It took quite awhile but I did eventually get her accepting of my hands in her mouth, still to deworm and riding in a rubber mouth snaffle. She was still ultra sensitive and any excess pressure (in her mind - mild for any other horse) would send her straight up. She'll never be able to be ridden with a bit in any but the quietest of hands. They now ride her in a rope halter and she packs their kids around, more than happy to work off seat & legs.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

The owner might have been stupid, the trainer was criminal. Owner brought her horse to a professional, yes you and I would have stopped the incident before it escalated to the point of abuse, but we are not stupid, and probably know when abuse is disguised as training. The trainer never denied abuse, if she didn't abuse the horse why did she pay for the vet. If it was an old injury a professional horse trainer would have noticed when the bridle was put on. That tongue was about cut in half. I hope that trainer looses as much as the horse did.


----------



## ModernThreat101 (Feb 3, 2012)

Ugh. Stupid people trusting stupid people.

If Judge Judy is as to the letter as she is, hopefully she reported this incident to the proper authorities herself. She's a small claims judge, not an individual trained to rule in an animal welfare case (unfortunately for this particular horse). She can't necessarily direct punitive measures right then and there in the interstate of this animal's case.

I would love to tie these two morons down and beat them with a dressage whip... maybe they'll learn something about horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ModernThreat101 (Feb 3, 2012)

interest**
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

mildot said:


> This wasn't something fit to be adjudicated in civil court. This was a case ready for criminal prosecution.


From what I understood, it went through a criminal court already and once again, the trainer could not be proven guilty. Which is why the owner tried civil court.

I'm not surprised by how it all went down, abuse is so subjective and it was so she said-she said. And the trainer was far more prepared and professional than the owner, even if they both were nattering back and forth like children. They had 20-some minutes to prove their points, the owner started crying and couldn't get her facts straight. Right off the bat I dismissed her as some over dramatic lady. Don't abuse my horse! Only I can when I ride her while injured!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I think they wanted the publicity, honestly.. which is why they went with Judge Judy and not just sue in court like regular people who sue, do.

Big named trainer.. allegedly abusing a horse badly.. that will ruin her reputation and her business and her name in general. 

But then it came back to bite the owner in the butt when she was suddenly exposed as being a complete irresponsible idiot (need the alliteration!) for letting it get that far.. and letting it happen in the first place.

I don't know what she meant by "she saw it happen" because it was fairly vague but I hope she learned her lesson.


----------



## Baylen Jaxs (Jun 25, 2011)

It is really weird. I mean it makes sense if Deborah would have done it her self THEN took her to the trainer. As the trainer said "There wasn't blood before I put the bit in, but there was after!". That makes sense. If Deborah would have done this herself and then blamed it on the trainer. But then the trainer wouldn't have paid her off if she didn't feel she was guilty. The whole thing is weird. There's loose ends every where. We'll never know the whole TRUE story. The more I think about it the more I doubt both sides of having any truth. Kinda sad. The only one that knows is Misty and she can't very well tell us. :/.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

What kind of person would do this to their horse then take it to a trainer, supposedly their friend, on the chance that the trainer would tie the horse's head down and hit it with a whip. Thus being able to say the trainer injured the horse and sue. This makes no sense. If the horse was injured by a previous trainer why not go after the trainer that injured the horse, why take it to your friend trainer, again on the chance that she would tie your horse down and hit it with a whip, and blame her.
If the Jeffco had not tied the horse down and whipped it this whole incident would be moot. This Jeffco woman is the real idiot.
How many of you have been in a situation that your gut is telling you something is wrong but for some reason you don't react in the way you should. Like you trust the person, you like the person, the person is in a position of power or authority. Jeffco was the professional and it was her responsibility to not abuse the horse.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I wanted to reach through the screen and beat the fire out of BOTH of them. Stupid ignorant ladies who need to be BANNED from the horse world!
1. Stupid woman for taking her horse for training with a tounge like that. I understand not stepping in if you WANT the tounge further damaged! "oh, no no don't do THAT!". Poor me! She probably sent her off to a poor rough trainer, got injured, knew he didn't have anything to loose and tried to set up stupid.
2. Stupid trainer should have known to check the mares mouth when she was throwing her head! Poor mare should have thrown her A33! The mare didn't so trainer was gonna show her a lesson! WTH didnt she swap bits or check her mouth or teeth! SHE KNEW THE HORSE! Any trainer would have been able to tell the deference in behavior and known something was waaaayyyyy off. 

The whole thing was a hot mess and they both put on a show. GROSS.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*that poor horse needs a bitless bridle*

I'm thinking that the horse MAY have already been damaged when they got to the trainers HOWEVER IT HAPPENED if a horse is throwing his head violently the trainer should know check the mouth to see what was wrong for sure. (I mean THEY are the PROFESSIONAL right?) especially since this is obviously a kind and rather accommodating type of horse which i assume from the fact that she was ridden at a show with these horrific tongue injuries and with a bit 10 days later......

this is the best advertisement for use of the bitless bridal I've ever seen. at least on that hose for sure. I'm not a bitless freak but i do have one horse i use it on. she tosses her head with the bit and i have to think it's from some paid somewhere even in the mildest french link snaffle SO i just use the bitless bridle on her and problem solved.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I just watched the DVR. I do not think the injuries were old, personally. Even the trainer's vet could not say they were definitely old. I don't believe that only looking at photos is a good way to judge, either. I watched for this exchange. The treating vet said they were new. The photos were taken at least a day after the injury. A lot of changes can happen in a wound quickly, especially in a mouth.

I'm with Taffy. To take an injured horse to a friend IN THE HOPE that she would do something this stupid just so she could sue her friend? Ridiculous.

Yes, the owner should have stepped in sooner. But, she trusted this woman. The trainer is in a position of "knowledge" and many times people are literally afraid to speak up.

There was a nationally famous dressage rider/trainer at a farm just before I moved there. He was BRUTAL. Once he beat an oldenberg so badly it had to have vet care all that night. There was blood on the German walls of the indoor. He had earned the name "the butcher of Bara" (the farm's name). But, because he was so famous, people were scared to confront him. Luckily, when I moved into the farm, I got to take over many of his former clients. I'm not mentioning his name because all the dressage people here will be familiar with him. And, I have been told he has "changed his ways".


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I have seen people do far worse in hopes of a payday, especially if they are desperate. Maybe she attempted the same techniques of her trainer at home, injured her horse then tried to play it off as her trainers fault. Especially when she was digging for restitution and pain and suffering. Was the trainer working with the horse a few days prior to the witnessed event ?? IDK, could be plausible she did injure it then.

I have been through/witnessed several ordeals with people doing absurd things trying to protect themselves or trying to earn a buck.
1. My car sild into the other lane in slick conditions. The oncoming car drove 100 yards then crashed into me on purpose! Tried to sue me for a dislocated shoulder AFTER he refused medical attention at the scene. He also had a prior history of doing things like this. I got off, but it cost me 1,000 in attorney fees.
2. A woman had a bad ATV wreck then pretended to fall down the stairs to sue us because she didn't have medical insurance. They dug gravel out of some of her lacerations when stitching her up and she claimed it was in her cuts because she was dirty! That cost our ins a bundle fighting her claims and now our ins is higher.
3. A man got into a fight at an event for illicit bunk behavior and had the tar beat out of him. He couldn't go after the lowlifes who did it to him. So he tried to sue the event staff saying they witnessed the whole thing and did nothing about it.
Several onlookers stated otherwise and his case was thrown out. HE had to cover the medical and dental costs of repairing his shattered jaw and missing teeth.

So do I think a woman would be capable of accidentially injuring her horse but then trying to bank off of it? Heck yeah! Especially if she thought the woman had insurance and especially since the lowlife wasn't the one put through the agony of having her own tounge almost severed off.
Sorry but my faith in the human race wears thin... Especially when I dont have a conniving bone in my body.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Fly Gap all three instances you sited the person did something proactive to be able to try and sue. With the horse the owner had to hope the trainer did something wrong to be able to sue, doesn't make sense. 
And you didn't pay damages, because you were not in the wrong.
The trainer paid damages because she was in the wrong!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, her willingness to pay almost a thousand dollars in "restitution" shows that she is admitting responsibility. Then, her saying "I didn't do it" simply doesn't cut it, in my book.


----------



## mftowner06 (Nov 2, 2009)

I was a student under Sharon Jeffco and I know of the owner of the horse named Misty.....

Myself and another student went to a horse show with Sharon, we arrived got the horses unloaded and bedded down and some guy that knew both parties come up and said that the owner has fallen off her horse (NO HELMET) and was taken to the hospital for a head injury... and later found out that she had been drinking before getting on the horse.... and it was confirmed that she does have some brain damage from the accident...


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

At least it's gone viral now, so I'm thinking she's about out of a job. Too bad the moron who sued her will continue to own horses. She's just as guilty for letting it happen.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Myself and another student went to a horse show with Sharon, we arrived got the horses unloaded and bedded down and some guy that knew both parties come up and said that the owner has fallen off her horse (NO HELMET) and was taken to the hospital for a head injury... and later found out that she had been drinking before getting on the horse.... and it was confirmed that she does have some brain damage from the accident...[/QUOTE]

That might explain why the owner was acting so weird on the TV program. 
Have you ever seen Jeffco do anything like this before? Does she use techniques that can be considered abusive that you know of?


----------



## Baylen Jaxs (Jun 25, 2011)

mftowner06 said:


> I was a student under Sharon Jeffco and I know of the owner of the horse named Misty.....
> 
> Myself and another student went to a horse show with Sharon, we arrived got the horses unloaded and bedded down and some guy that knew both parties come up and said that the owner has fallen off her horse (NO HELMET) and was taken to the hospital for a head injury... and later found out that she had been drinking before getting on the horse.... and it was confirmed that she does have some brain damage from the accident...


I'm not really sure i see your point. I am not being rude I promise! But are you thinking the Deborah did this to her horse then blamed your teacher for it?


----------



## Baylen Jaxs (Jun 25, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Myself and another student went to a horse show with Sharon, we arrived got the horses unloaded and bedded down and some guy that knew both parties come up and said that the owner has fallen off her horse (NO HELMET) and was taken to the hospital for a head injury... and later found out that she had been drinking before getting on the horse.... and it was confirmed that she does have some brain damage from the accident...


That might explain why the owner was acting so weird on the TV program. 
Have you ever seen Jeffco do anything like this before? Does she use techniques that can be considered abusive that you know of?[/QUOTE]
Oh hayyyy your in Missouri too. LOL sorry. I didn't realize that till now. heheh.


----------



## mftowner06 (Nov 2, 2009)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Myself and another student went to a horse show with Sharon, we arrived got the horses unloaded and bedded down and some guy that knew both parties come up and said that the owner has fallen off her horse (NO HELMET) and was taken to the hospital for a head injury... and later found out that she had been drinking before getting on the horse.... and it was confirmed that she does have some brain damage from the accident...


That might explain why the owner was acting so weird on the TV program. 
Have you ever seen Jeffco do anything like this before? Does she use techniques that can be considered abusive that you know of?[/QUOTE]

No, I have never seen her use any kind of abusive methods... she yelled at me for tightening a girth too tight!!!! Which was understandable....

I saw her try to get a horse that was girth shy, the owner (different owner different horse then the case) come into the barn the horse starts shaking by just hearing the sound of her owners voice.... she had this horse so freaked about her girth being tighten that she would pull back and sit down.... Sharon retraining the horse to accept the girth... by tighting a little bit at a time and if she saw that the horse was getting anxious she had the horse pick up a foot.... and it worked... and she finally did get the horse to accept the tightening of the girth and she also helped the owner understand how tight the girth needs to be....


----------



## mftowner06 (Nov 2, 2009)

She has very well behaved, calm horses do you really think that if Sharon abused her horse that they would be so calm?


----------



## mftowner06 (Nov 2, 2009)

Baylen Jaxs said:


> I'm not really sure i see your point. I am not being rude I promise! But are you thinking the Deborah did this to her horse then blamed your teacher for it?


I asked about this story to a mutual friend of mine and Sharons - and she said that a previous trainer (not Sharon) did this to this horse...Deborah had taken this horse to a previous trainer before Sharon.... 

Do brain damage people think clearly???


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

mftowner06 said:


> She has very well behaved, calm horses do you really think that if Sharon abused her horse that they would be so calm?


So this plaintiff was lying about Sharon tying the horses head down and beating it with a whip??


----------



## Baylen Jaxs (Jun 25, 2011)

mftowner06 said:


> She has very well behaved, calm horses do you really think that if Sharon abused her horse that they would be so calm?



I really don't know what to think. I am not on either side of Deborah or Sharon. I just find this whole case odd, this whole abuse thing odd. How the owner didn't try to stop it odd, how the horses tongue was severely slashed odd and what bit would do that? This whole thing is just weird. Both parties I think are lying somewhere both trying to save there butts. I feel bad that Jeffco is getting bashed if it was the owner who did this then she got blamed. But I also feel bad for the owner if Jeffco did do this. Not only do I feel bad for the owner if Jeffco seriously did this. But the horses, the horse was the victim here and she can't very well tell us what truly happened so we might never ever know.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Does not make sense that owner would sue a different trainer than the trainer that hurt her horse. Absurd. 
No trainer is going to pay vet bills unless they are responsible for the injury. Not going to happen, most won't pay vet bills if they are responsible. 
Some people might think tying a horses head down and hitting the horse at the same time is an acceptable training practice.
Deborah would have to have all her wits about her and then some to come up with this plot.


----------



## mftowner06 (Nov 2, 2009)

Baylen Jaxs said:


> I really don't know what to think. I am not on either side of Deborah or Sharon. I just find this whole case odd, this whole abuse thing odd. How the owner didn't try to stop it odd, how the horses tongue was severely slashed odd and what bit would do that? This whole thing is just weird. Both parties I think are lying somewhere both trying to save there butts. I feel bad that Jeffco is getting bashed if it was the owner who did this then she got blamed. But I also feel bad for the owner if Jeffco did do this. Not only do I feel bad for the owner if Jeffco seriously did this. But the horses, the horse was the victim here and she can't very well tell us what truly happened so we might never ever know.


I wish you all could see Sharons FB page.... 

But I honestly think since that we dont know the whole story and we weren't there to WITNESS what happened then maybe we should just let it go.... huh???


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

mftowner06 said:


> I wish you all could see Sharons FB page....
> 
> But I honestly think since that we dont know the whole story and we weren't there to WITNESS what happened then maybe we should just let it go.... huh???


Both parties have to agree to a televised trial. Sharon willingly went on national television and admitted she paid vet bills. To many this is equivalent to taking responsibility for the damage. If she wanted to stay under the radar, she should have fought this in a local court. Tongue aside, if anyone finds tying a horse's head down and whipping it an acceptable training method, I am truly disgusted.


----------



## mftowner06 (Nov 2, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Both parties have to agree to a televised trial. Sharon willingly went on national television and admitted she paid vet bills. To many this is equivalent to taking responsibility for the damage. If she wanted to stay under the radar, she should have fought this in a local court. Tongue aside, if anyone finds tying a horse's head down and whipping it an acceptable training method, I am truly disgusted.


I never said that tying a horses head down and whipping a horse is acceptable, IVE NEVER SEEN SHARON do that to ANY HORSE....


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

People settle cases ALL THE TIME when they are not at fault. It should have happened well before this went so public. Sad deal, maybe she was just trying to clear her name by going through all this. You guys are right in the fact that only the horse knows the truth, my feelings are for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

mftowner06 said:


> I never said that tying a horses head down and whipping a horse is acceptable, IVE NEVER SEEN SHARON do that to ANY HORSE....


You asked if we should all just "let it go". I'm just saying she put this center stage herself. She knew what she was accused of in the lawsuit and chose to defend herself on national television. With the content that was presented to the audience watching the show, how could anybody just let that go? If this woman was accusing her falsly, I would think the better move for Sharon would have been to not give the plaintiff her 15 minutes of fame to do as much damage as possible. That's all my point is here.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Sharon was not vindicated in any sense of the word. All complaints were droped because she paid the vet bills. If I was a trainer trying to protect my reputation, the last place I would appear was on TV.


----------



## mftowner06 (Nov 2, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> You asked if we should all just "let it go". I'm just saying she put this center stage herself. She knew what she was accused of in the lawsuit and chose to defend herself on national television. With the content that was presented to the audience watching the show, how could anybody just let that go? If this woman was accusing her falsly, I would think the better move for Sharon would have been to not give the plaintiff her 15 minutes of fame to do as much damage as possible. That's all my point is here.


Who put themselves center stage to me from where I sitting it was the owner for blasting this all over FB, she's the one that wanted all the attention, and REALLY REALLY if you are a horse owner that truly cared for your horse would you REALLY stand there and let your trainer do that to your horse, someone is screwed up in he head and I don't think it's Sharon in all of this... you know who's being quite in all of this Sharon... she just wants it all to go away....and like someone suggested on FB i agree that she should sue for slander of her name and defamation of character...


----------



## mftowner06 (Nov 2, 2009)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Sharon was not vindicated in any sense of the word. All complaints were droped because she paid the vet bills. If I was a trainer trying to protect my reputation, the last place I would appear was on TV.


Does one have a choice?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

mftowner06 said:


> Does one have a choice?


 
It was said in a couple different places that one of the parties in the suit didn't want to go on TV, and it was after they were payed by the program that they relented. Either party could have said no.
I did go to her Facebook page, lots of comments on her smugness, laughing and smiling on the show.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

WildAcreFarms said:


> Thats the problem with judges that don't know a flip about animals judging on thisgs they know nothing about in my opinion.


Judy's not a real judge. When you go on the show, you sign a contract agreeing to follow her decision, that's all. She couldn't have done anything for the horse (except call the SPCA like anyone else). 

The picture of that tongue is horrifying.


----------



## Newby32 (Dec 4, 2011)

I just don't understand how that could physically happen to a horses tongue. I saw the picture someone posted of that thin wire bit, but I still can't picture how a tongue could get cut up so badly. It looks horrific.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

The nutctacker action of the bit could do that damage, The horse could have bitten its own tounge. Just imagine how terrified that horse was and in what horrific pain it was in when this happened. I can't look at the photos again.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Omigoodness! I want to cry after looking at thise pictures!


----------



## mftowner06 (Nov 2, 2009)

Taffy Clayton said:


> It was said in a couple different places that one of the parties in the suit didn't want to go on TV, and it was after they were payed by the program that they relented. Either party could have said no.
> I did go to her Facebook page, lots of comments on her smugness, laughing and smiling on the show.


I read that Deborah that was payed by the program.... Sharon even gave her back the training fees, the feed fees, the vet fees and the 900 to just have Deborah forget the whole thing.... which facebook page did you go too Deborah's or sharons????


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Fly Gap all three instances you sited the person did something proactive to be able to try and sue. With the horse the owner had to hope the trainer did something wrong to be able to sue, doesn't make sense.
> And you didn't pay damages, because you were not in the wrong.
> The trainer paid damages because she was in the wrong!


Yes but it was pure luck that she never paid any damages. you are putting your fate in the hands of a jury and juries are traditionally swayed much more by emotion and s good side show than they are by the law. any one of those cases could have gone the other way...... I've seen several instances where claimants were CLEARLY in the wrong but due to having a better attorney they won the case. 

I always fear to put myself in the hands of 12 people who weren't smart enough to get out of jury duty....


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Judy's not a real judge. When you go on the show, you sign a contract agreeing to follow her decision, that's all. She couldn't have done anything for the horse (except call the SPCA like anyone else).
> 
> The picture of that tongue is horrifying.


I had no idea she was not even a Real judge. I dislike the show because i think she makes snap decisions based on her gut feeling that are just as often as not, wrong and once she has made her decision there is no changing her mind..... well i guess the show is for ENTERTAINMENT so what do we expect? i thought it said at the beginning of the show that she has so many years as a small claims or family court judge ( i rarely watch and can't remember) I just think she has a crappy attitude in general and is not qualified to make a judgement on something this serious. I mean this is not a roomate that owes a light bill after moving out. its a severely injured animal....


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

mftowner06 said:


> I read that Deborah that was payed by the program.... Sharon even gave her back the training fees, the feed fees, the vet fees and the 900 to just have Deborah forget the whole thing.... which facebook page did you go too Deborah's or sharons????


 
I went to Sharron's Facebook page. Lots of nasty stuff said towards her, can't say I don't agree with some, but not the type to post verbal abuse. 

 Sharon paid the vet bills, reimbursed for training and feed and gave her $900 on top just to forget? No trainer or business person is going to do this unless they were responsible. 

You said Sharon didn't have a choice to go on TV. Well she obviously did if Deborah had to be paid to get her on the show. They both had a chance to say no, it is still a free country, in this scenario anyway.


----------



## mftowner06 (Nov 2, 2009)

I started a thread title Sharon Jeffco's side of the story - THE TRUTH... I would like everyone that posted on this thread to go over and read what happened - she took the time to document everything from the first day Deborah become a student of Sharon's....


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

WildAcreFarms said:


> I'm thinking that the horse MAY have already been damaged when they got to the trainers HOWEVER IT HAPPENED if a horse is throwing his head violently the trainer should know check the mouth to see what was wrong for sure. (I mean THEY are the PROFESSIONAL right?) especially since this is obviously a kind and rather accommodating type of horse which i assume from the fact that she was ridden at a show with these horrific tongue injuries and with a bit 10 days later......
> 
> (/QUOTE]
> I could have thought it may have happened before except for the fact that the horse had been at this trainer for 30 days before this incident. So in my opinion this trainer could have caused some of these injuries in the prior 30 days and continued. If it had been done much before this the horse wouldn't have been eating and would have been losing weight. There is a thread on horse law also about this.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> Yes, her willingness to pay almost a thousand dollars in "restitution" shows that she is admitting responsibility. Then, her saying "I didn't do it" simply doesn't cut it, in my book.


Agreed, I would never plea to something I was innocent of.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

mftowner06 said:


> She has very well behaved, calm horses do you really think that if Sharon abused her horse that they would be so calm?


 I have seen horses that mind very well because if they do something out of character they will get knocked out with a 2x4. This is common knowledge that this happens to some world champion horses with a famous trainer that I know.


----------



## mftowner06 (Nov 2, 2009)

doublejranchperformancehorses.com - !! LATEST HAPPENINGS !! at the top right hand corner of the page - click on Judge Judy/Misty tongue.... and see what really happened...


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

mftowner06 said:


> doublejranchperformancehorses.com - !! LATEST HAPPENINGS !! at the top right hand corner of the page - click on Judge Judy/Misty tongue.... and see what really happened...


I saw the show and watched it several times and I didn't think it made Sharon look good so not sure what you mean by "what really happened"


----------



## mftowner06 (Nov 2, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> I saw the show and watched it several times and I didn't think it made Sharon look good so not sure what you mean by "what really happened"


So you're going to go by what happened on the show and you're not going to take the time to read what actually happened from Sharon's side of the story, if that's the case and you're not willing to read what really happened and find out the truth then maybe you shouldn't add more fuel to the already blazing fire...just saying


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

mftowner06 said:


> So you're going to go by what happened on the show and you're not going to take the time to read what actually happened from Sharon's side of the story, if that's the case and you're not willing to read what really happened and find out the truth then maybe you shouldn't add more fuel to the already blazing fire...just saying


 I misunderstood what you were posting and thought it was a link to the show. I just clicked on the link and read it. The horse had been at the other trainer a year before this incident and I can't imagine the injuries would not be healed in a year. The vet said the injuries had to be at least 5 days old and the horse had been at Jeffco's for a month.

Also Jeffco made such a big deal about riding in a show 10 days later. Everyone assumed she put a bit in the horses mouth and the picture clearly shows a bosal.


----------



## mftowner06 (Nov 2, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> I misunderstood what you were posting and thought it was a link to the show. I just clicked on the link and read it. The horse had been at the other trainer a year before this incident and I can't imagine the injuries would not be healed in a year. The vet said the injuries had to be at least 5 days old and the horse had been at Jeffco's for a month.
> 
> Also Jeffco made such a big deal about riding in a show 10 days later. Everyone assumed she put a bit in the horses mouth and the picture clearly shows a bosal.


And she's had a horse poisoned one of her 5 time champions POISONED, she's had threats made against, she had to file a police report ----did you see the part where she also pointed out that there were other scars old scars on the tongue lower right corner of the tongue - i read the whole thing yesterday and I remember reading that part did you read that part....


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have read this thread-did not see the show, nor did I go to anyones page, FB or website to read "what really happened", because, MFT, to go to that page and read that is just ONE side of the story. NOT necessarily what really happened. Most likely the truth is somewhere in between he 2 stories. THe really sad part here is that this poor horse has been based and remains with the owner who must be as smart as a box of rocks. From what I have seen and read here, MFT you would appear to be somewhat blinded by the fact that you know her......perhaps you need to open your eyes a bit. Sounds like the kind of trainer, results or not, that I would avoid like the plague. There are too many out there who get results without abusing the horse.


----------



## mftowner06 (Nov 2, 2009)

People really amaze me and disgust me - you see a picture of a horse that's been abused and you automatically take that side, your not really willing to see both sides of the story SHAME ON YOU if you aren't willing to see both sides!!! I have opened my eyes, I know how Sharon treats her horses she would never do that..... I have never seen her doing anything that sent red flags up....


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I read "Sharon's Side of the story".


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*ME too*



churumbeque said:


> I have seen horses that mind very well because if they do something out of character they will get knocked out with a 2x4. This is common knowledge that this happens to some world champion horses with a famous trainer that I know.


Oh yea I have ABSOLUTELY seen horses that are afraid to put a hoof wrong because they are afraid of being knocked in the head with 2x4s which is common practice both in the back woods of Oklahoma (where grew up) and in MS (where I live now).

Its a cryin shame and i really hate to see it but it's all to common. Many trainers completely break the horses spirit with their rough and inhumane "training methods"....


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Mft-with all due respect, you see how the horses are treated WHEN YOU ARE THERE. You have NO clue what happened when you are not. I would be glad to read BOTH sides of the story, but as I see it, not much sense in just reading one side. Unfortunately, the only one who could truly tell the whole story, the horse, is not talking.

I am just as entitled as you are to post my opinion since this is a public forum. So, I will not "shut up". Thanks anyway.


----------



## Lakewood Farm (Feb 5, 2012)

*The truth*

:evil:To all who have shared the horses tongue that got cut PLEASE see the "other" side of the story. The main question I have is how could ANY owner watch their horse being abused that way???!!!!!!??? 
IF she was there why not stop right then.. ......doesn't that make you wonder about the OWNER??? 
Folks just read for yourselves and see the injustice. Yes poor horse I am sorry for Misty!! but look at the timeline and the facts. 
The TRUTH. Want to know what REALLY happened in the Deborah Hatridge Dobbs/Horse Tongue/Sharon Jeffco case? Check it out here.....complete with documentation to BACK IT UP. http://www.doublejranchperformancehorses.com/ To the owner, if it were The truthmy horse I certainly wouldn't have been showing it in that condition just 10 days later, 
That says a lot about how much you cared for your horse!! Show records tell the truth, the whole truth!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Lakewood Farm said:


> :evil:To all who have shared the horses tongue that got cut PLEASE see the "other" side of the story. The main question I have is how could ANY owner watch their horse being abused that way???!!!!!!???
> IF she was there why not stop right then.. ......doesn't that make you wonder about the OWNER???
> Folks just read for yourselves and see the injustice. Yes poor horse I am sorry for Misty!! but look at the timeline and the facts.
> The TRUTH. Want to know what REALLY happened in the Deborah Hatridge Dobbs/Horse Tongue/Sharon Jeffco case? Check it out here.....complete with documentation to BACK IT UP. http://www.doublejranchperformancehorses.com/ To the owner, if it were The truthmy horse I certainly wouldn't have been showing it in that condition just 10 days later,
> That says a lot about how much you cared for your horse!! Show records tell the truth, the whole truth!!



WEll, I waded through most of it. I find it to be lots of documentation, yes, but there sure are a lot of discrepancies even with all the reams of papers. Frankly, I got tired of her trying to prove her point, and stopped reading when the stated she had only had the horse for 15 days and ridden it 6 times....

Not sure how she counts, but per HER DOCUMENTATION the horse was brought to her on March 2. THe injury supposedly occurred April 1st. This is more than 15 days, no matter how it is counted. As far as the injury being "old" or new-as I see it, she had the horse FOR A MONTH! Even the massage person saw it and none even looked in its mouth, even tho it was having issues, until blood came out? Wow. And she expects us to believe her story. Not sure how stupid she thinks we are. I find it insulting, and still feel sorry for the poor mare. Yeah-I saw the old "scar" on the tongue. It was minuscule, really.

And the whole thing starts with her showing her "gag" order! I think she probably should have stuck to that., jmho. Glad she isn't training around here, and hope never to meet either of them. I don't have much patience for people such as either the trainer or the owner.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Lakewood Farm said:


> :evil:To all who have shared the horses tongue that got cut PLEASE see the "other" side of the story. The main question I have is how could ANY owner watch their horse being abused that way???!!!!!!???
> IF she was there why not stop right then.. ......doesn't that make you wonder about the OWNER???
> Folks just read for yourselves and see the injustice. Yes poor horse I am sorry for Misty!! but look at the timeline and the facts.
> The TRUTH. Want to know what REALLY happened in the Deborah Hatridge Dobbs/Horse Tongue/Sharon Jeffco case? Check it out here.....complete with documentation to BACK IT UP. http://www.doublejranchperformancehorses.com/ To the owner, if it were The truthmy horse I certainly wouldn't have been showing it in that condition just 10 days later,
> That says a lot about how much you cared for your horse!! Show records tell the truth, the whole truth!!


 She did try and stop it. I also think some of the injuries were inflicted on the 30 days prior to that day. I don't understand if this horse has had so many issues with head tossing why no one has had a vet look at it and you would think at that age and in training it would be having it's teeth done regularly. That is the 1st thing I would do before I even started riding it at all.


----------



## nowata1 (Feb 6, 2012)

*Check out this link and see what REALLY happened to Misty. Documentation to back it*

Here's what you don't know about the Misty tongue saga. Complete with vet documentation, extortion letters, etc. Information you didn't see on Judge Judy.

doublejranchperformancehorses.com - !! LATEST HAPPENINGS !!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

nowata1 said:


> Here's what you don't know about the Misty tongue saga. Complete with vet documentation, extortion letters, etc. Information you didn't see on Judge Judy.
> 
> doublejranchperformancehorses.com - !! LATEST HAPPENINGS !!


There is nothing there that hasn't already been addressed in this thread or the other on the subject. I think maybe you need to read more and post less, then you would have seen this link already here on the forum. Many of us have already reviewed this info and we just choose not to believe the trainer. Period. Accept it and move on. And if you are the "trainer", which I think you may be-you should be ashamed. To have a horse come to you with bitting issues and NOT EVEN LOOK IN ITS MOUTH? If, as you claim these injuries were caused prior to the horse coming to you (pretty hard to believe since you had it for a MONTH), one look in the mouth would have told you why the horse was having issues. You have no business calling yourself a trainer. Period.:twisted:


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Nowata, I did read the link and there is nothing in it that makes me think that Sharon was vindicated in any way, for reasons that were stated previously.

I noticed that they both showed in the Missouri Ranch horse Assoc. so I called my Very good friend and neighbor to ask her take on it. Before I finished the question she said Sharon did it. She knows and is friends with both parties. 
She heard about it the day it happened. I asked her to find out what bit was used, She is going to try and find out for me today.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

personally i think its a little ridiculous... i believe the owner is at fault... 

yes the said trainer could have caused this... but who in the right mind would not stop the trainer when you as owner think punishment has gone to far. owner has every right to step in when its there horse... its up to all of us to make sure our horses are treated the way we want them to be... since we as owners pay for everything.... including the training

right there makes me have no sympathy for the owner...she was at fault for not stepping in when such actions were happening..whether they did or didn't

as for the trainer...i have no idea if she did it or not... if she did shame on her if she didnt sucks to be her. 

the worst part is the horse is the one who suffered. and now the said horse has to stay in the control of an owner who doesnt care... riding a hurt horse after 10 days... you should have your leg broke and be forced to walk on it with no help of crutches or a cast... owner seems to be heartless and was only after money... jmo


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you Kait. I agree 100%....I honestly don't see why this is dragging out and people still arguing about it. Isn't it over and settled between the trainer and owner? Why can't we drop it instead of everyone getting their feathers ruffled for no reason...There is nothing any of you can do to change it so why keep drama going on a forum? Each person here is entitled to their opinion and there isn't anything you can do to change their opinion. Now you're just back and forth saying the same thing over and over again...What are you seriously accomplishing here?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kait18 said:


> yes the said trainer could have caused this... but *who in the right mind would not stop the trainer when you as owner think punishment has gone to far*. owner has every right to step in when its there horse... its up to all of us to make sure our horses are treated the way we want them to be... since we as owners pay for everything.... including the training


This has been my thought since the very first time I read about this situation.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I looked over the "evidence" presented by Sharon a couple times and girl, if you are on here you need to change some details.
- You say Misty came to you on March 2, 2010 to "fix". Then stated the incident happened on April 1, 2010. Then you stated you only had the mare in your possession for approximately 15 days. That does not add up. Period, and is the only reason I could think of to find you guilty. In 30 days she could have been injured by you and the wounds *could* have become infected and shown necrotic tissue.
I cannot believe for one second you did not notice the deterioration in her condition during the month you had her or suspected something was wrong with her being so thin and probably dropping her feed and being unwilling to eat hay. Not saying you did it, but it opens the door to speculation.

Everything else states otherwise.
- The mare was acting up before you received her.
- The owner made sure she was in your presence for all of the training and did nothing to stop you from "abusing" her horse.
- The mare would have been bleeding everywhere if you had done the damage, not a little after you stupidly missed the lacerations and rode her with a bit. Dobbs said it was a small amount.
- She didn't haul her horse home herself or get her out of your hands immediately.
- The Dobbs woman went around trying to prove her case to any and all. Tacky and obviously not the actions of an honorable friend/client/person.
- Riding the horse only 9 days after the episode. Complete insanity along with the horse being in poor contition. The show photo shows an emaciated horse, look at the back cinch people, her withers, neck. I wouldn't ride a horse in questionable condition, and especially not show one that looks as terrible as she does. Or expect a horse to perform with her terrible injuries. Disgusting.

Honestly, payment of any kind does not prove you to be guilty. I myself have settled cases because the risk of having to pay the full amount would have caused me to lose my entire business. When I was 1,000% not guilty. I did it to make it GO AWAY. There is no shame in that and people who think otherwise have NEVER been in a similar situation and think the legal system is all full of roses and butterflies. Complete BS. 
Honestly you should pull the PDF off your site and let this whole thing die a quick much needed death. I hope for all involved that your families return to normal and you *BOTH have learned valuable lessons*. Associate with trash, be treated like trash. Good luck and God Bless. 
Prayers for Misty mainly.


----------



## Royal Pine Buck (May 28, 2011)

I have seen a horse with it tongue half gone by using wire  and another with it's tongue permanently paralizedl  very sad indeed.


----------



## reyna (Feb 9, 2012)

I am just an amateur who watched the Judge Judy show and just googled this woman's name, and came up with this thread. I have gone through it all including "the other side" pdf presentation. All I have to say is, Sharon Jeffco is quite full of herself, especially with extraneous commentary like 

_During this time we were selling our expansive home (which you can see on this website) and moving to Florida._ 

Oooooh you have an expansive home, we're all so impressed. And calling a horse "belligerent and disrespectful," like it's a person or something. As if it knows, "oooh this is Sharon Jeffco, I better be respectful!" 

Frankly I wouldn't let her train a parakeet, and it has nothing to do with whether or not that damage was caused by her. It's all in her attitude and self-aggrandizing. I think the owner and trainer both have their own form of brain damage. I hope you didn't think you were actually going to get positive publicity from the Judge Judy show, Sharon. Of course, for some people, any attention is better than no attention.

BTW, whoever said Judge Judy "isn't a real judge," uh really? She's an attorney and served as a family court judge for years upon years before doing the show. I hope you simply meant that the show isn't real court. It's basically a publicized binding arbitration. whatever she says goes. And litigants are sometimes paid money to get them to go on the show.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

reyna said:


> I am just an amateur who watched the Judge Judy show and just googled this woman's name, and came up with this thread. I have gone through it all including "the other side" pdf presentation. All I have to say is, Sharon Jeffco is quite full of herself, especially with extraneous commentary like
> 
> _During this time we were selling our expansive home (which you can see on this website) and moving to Florida._
> 
> ...


Are you a horse person? I am guessing not. And if you are, you have obviously missed MANY discussions here that refer to horses as disrespectful. Disrespect and belligerence are not terms used exclusively to refer to humans.


----------



## reyna (Feb 9, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Are you a horse person? I am guessing not. And if you are, you have obviously missed MANY discussions here that refer to horses as disrespectful. Disrespect and belligerence are not terms used exclusively to refer to humans.


Oh, does that make it any less goofy?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

It's _not_ goofy, AT ALL.. A disrespectful horse can create a huge problem if not handled properly and can be very dangerous..It's very basic knowledge for people who are involved with horses and it's not taken lightly..


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

reyna said:


> Oh, does that make it any less goofy?


No, but maybe it will make YOU less goofy.:evil:

Not sure what your motives are in coming on this forum and your ONLY posts are on the 2 threads dealing with this "trial" which, before you surfaced, was old news and fading into the sunset.

If you want info about disrespectful and belligerent horses, feel free to read. THere are plenty of threads here about just such behavior.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Folks, let's not greet yet another new poster with such hostility. We all know what she means, I hope. Did she not mention that we came up in a Google search?


Welcome to the forum!! We don't always greet people this way.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

reyna said:


> Oh, does that make it any less goofy?


Welcome to the horse forum. We're usually much friendlier  Just this is a heated topic you've stumbled into.

As for your comment on belligerence and disrespect, yes horses can exhibit both of these behaviors just as other animals and also humans. 

Feel free to browse the forum and read up on the topics if you're interested


----------



## reyna (Feb 9, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> Folks, let's not greet yet another new poster with such hostility. We all know what she means, I hope. Did she not mention that we came up in a Google search?
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum!! We don't always greet people this way.


Thanks. Yes I thought I did make it clear that I am an amateur and I found this thread on a Google search. Sorry folks, I watched the show a few days after it was aired, and have no "motivations" other than to express my opinion of Sharon Jeffco just as anyone else did. Calling a horse "disrespectul" to me is like calling a dog disrespectful. They are animals. Some are more capable of being trained than others. And some of their trainers are better than others. If you're going to assign human actions to animals, maybe I should say Misty knew that Sharon Jeffco wasn't worth respecting. :lol:


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Reyna,
Welcome to the forum. you have indeed chosen a very heated topic in which to enter this forum LOL. but seriously calling horses beligerent and disrespectful is a commonly term used to describe horses that don't respect the chain of command. I suppose that is is anthropomorphizing on some level but horses respect leadership. in their natural setting the lead mare or the stallion would be incharge of the herd. Our job as owners is to let the horse know that we are in effect "the lead horse". Horses that don't get that needed leadership become "disrespectful and belligerent" to humans. this behavior can take many forms and some-of them can be extremely dangerous. anything from biting, kicking, pinning ears, charging , striking and much more is commonly attributed to horses that do not respect humans as the leader. 

Enjoy the forum, I'm sure that you will enjoy it if you start on any other topic  there are a lot of serious horse lovers here and at the end of the day we are all very sad for Misty. she is the main loser in that court room.


----------



## TrustinGod (Feb 20, 2012)

*Anybody here about the abuse case conserning Sharon Jeffco on judge judy/*

There is NO way that the owner did this to her own horse. If you go back and watch JJ and listen carefully, the owner stated that she tried to stop the trainer. She was yelling at her to stop and I believe it wasn't until the owner of the horse headed down the stairs, into the arena to stop it did the trainer stop and then said "OOPS GOT BLOOD". I've read many of these post that say that she should have hurt the trainer. I ask you, if you went into the arena and saw your horses mouth bleeding perfusley, would you concentrate on your horse and the injury or would you say, the horse can wait, first I'm going to kick this B...H's butt and then I will worry about my horse. Come on and think about what you are saying. The owner did the right thing by concidering her horses injury first. If she would have kicked the trainer's butt, she would have been thrown in jail that night, then what would have happened to her horse. She certainly wouldn't have be taken care of. The trainer even lied on her web site as to how long she had the horse. She got the horse in February, this happened March 31, 2010. I've done some checking with this so called trainer and she does not allow anybody to ride their horses without her being there. The owner stated that she wanted to be there for all of her horses training to make sure that the horse was being rode. This trainer makes you pay $600.00 in advance before she will touch your horse. She is the first trainer that has ever charged before the work was done. No wonder the owner wanted to be there. Go back to her web site with pen and paper and see if you can't find all of the inconsistancies in her story that I did. It's very easy to do. I wonder since she has implied that her horse was poisoned by barbituates found through an autopsy(autopsy's are done on humans only-if she is all that she claims to be, don't you think she would know that? Necropsy's are done on horses, not autopsy's) don't you think she would have posted that finding? And then she claims yet another horse was found dead, and again, NOTHING to support her claim. I find that to be suspicious, don't you. And to the person who left her horses with the owner of the horse, it sounds like you abonded your horses when you left OK to live in another state. Do you really think that any border would give you your horses until your bill was paid in full, I think not. Face it, you abandoned your horses and to make yourself feel better about it, to ease your guilt of abandoning them, you are going to fault her because she wants her boarding fees. Get real.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

TrustinGod said:


> She is the first trainer that has ever charged before the work was done.


This can't possibly be true. It's like saying that people don't pay for their horse's board before they get the care. Every facility I know of asks that you pay for the month of care beforehand. I imagine that several trainers would work the same way, given that they are essentially providing board in addition to training services. Maybe some trainers get the money afterwards (or half before and half after) but I believe that the majority do expect payment prior to working with your horse.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I pay for my training the day i drop my horses off. If they are there for 2 weeks, my trainer gets 2 weeks board and training upfront. If my horse is there for 4 months, my trainer gets paid for 4 months board and training.

And autopsies are not only done on humans. They are done on all species of animals if the owner wants it done.

The trainer and owner are both at fault. Lets leave it at that and not restart this thread. Agree to disagree and drop it. Noone will ever know the truth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I pay for my training the day i drop my horses off. If they are there for 2 weeks, my trainer gets 2 weeks board and training upfront. If my horse is there for 4 months, my trainer gets paid for 4 months board and training.
> 
> And autopsies are not only done on humans. They are done on all species of animals if the owner wants it done.
> 
> ...


She was pointing out that the correct terminology is necropsy not autopsy which made her question the facts. 

I don't know anyone that would require or who would pay more than 1 month of training in advance.


----------



## blessed (May 28, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> Absolutely horrifying! Ugh. I hate people.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You really should not hate anything or anybody.I am in know way taking up for this, there is no excuse for this but a lot of people do not realize how much force, pressure, that they are actually putting on there horses mouth.Some bits can have 3 to 4 times the pressure that you are pulling. that is why I have always tried to get my horse as lite as possible almost bit-less.


----------



## kigerfan (Feb 25, 2012)

That's just horrific. I have a hard time wrapping my head around the fact that someone would do that to their own horse. To many people look at horses as commodities or machines with feet. Very sad, and amazing that that horse would let anyone within a hundred feet of it after treatment like that.


----------



## luvofanimals (Jul 19, 2012)

This poor animal must be absolutely miserable. Shame on the owner and the trainer both. Both should be banned from ever working with or owning a horse or any other animal for that matter.


----------

